# Alicia de Larrocha R.I.P



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

One of the greatest pianists of the 20th Century has passed on. Another 'Poet of the Keyboard' she has achieved immortality by living on, with her music, in the hearts of those she leaves behind. Thank you so much, Alicia. Spain mourns one of its greatest daughters.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8276446.stm


----------



## cultchas (Sep 19, 2009)

Sad day for music. R.I.P.


----------



## Dan Padilla (Jul 14, 2009)

Another fine musician has moved on to heavenly spaces. Rest in peace Ms. Larrocha. I'm sure where every you are is filled with great music.

http://tinyurl.com/ybsla7z


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Sadly, the first time I heard about this was on this forum. Maybe this says something about the neglect of good music in the media. The death of Michael Jackson was all over the news for weeks.

Alicia de Larrocha was a wonderful pianist.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Very sad day it was. She left a great legacy fortunately.

Jim


----------

